# New ARF vid



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is a reason you don't do seminars with the ****ing decoys that are gonna work your dog unless you just like ****ing yourself over.

Watch how Vulcain just takes the guy down. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONoyEmKXqQU&feature=sub

Rick is also available for stud, but the following criteria must be met, must weigh well over the "norm" for your height. HA HA

I know he has been checked for brucellosis.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Defnitely a nice dog, and a great vid. Thanks for sharing Jeff I'm going to go watch the rest of them now!


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Here is a reason you don't do seminars with the ****ing decoys that are gonna work your dog unless you just like ****ing yourself over.
> 
> Watch how Vulcain just takes the guy down.
> 
> ...


You've been sneaking around, that video wasn't ready to publish. Actually Jeff that wasn't the seminar, it was the 3rd Selectif for the championship of France 2009 and those were the 3rd and 4th ranked decoys in France.

As to your next comment, all I can do is sit here and shake my head, and smile. Thanks for that!
and I've been checked but who said I passed!


----------



## Rich Love (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks jeff vulcain is a great dog and a pleasure to watch work


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah he sure is nice!!!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

He is social too. I had somebody call me and tell me he has the meanest non social dog.He also said he was the worst protection dog since he had to be locked up all the time and could never be out when anyone was over. Just makes me like Vulcain even more knowing hes social!


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

He's a neat dog. He'll have just bitten you working in an exercise, and then hang out afterward saying hi while you're still in the suit. A really cool dog.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I met Vulcain at the decoy formation and I really like him. Very social dog.
I like Boogie too.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

RIck, I was refering to the ever popular seminar for a week and a half and then trial that is so popular.

That decoy had NO idea that was coming. Beautiful.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Look at how the dog hits. Its a perfect Judo trow. Realy realy cool  Taking the guy at his triceps and just trow him, Sooo cool  He had no shans


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Alison Grubb said:


> I met Vulcain at the decoy formation and I really like him. Very social dog.
> I like Boogie too.


Well today may just be your lucky day, I just bred Vulcain to Boogie! I'll post the details and video later. Sorry Jeff, Buko will have to wait.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That is OK. I like that little speeder. Besides, I have a feeling that all you would get would be suicidal splat dogs with OH JESUS speed. LOL


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I have a feeling that all you would get would be suicidal splat dogs with OH JESUS speed. LOL


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I would sign up for one. That would be really cool.


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

and they would probably be so fast, and hit so hard on the entry, they wouldn't even need to bite! They'd just knock down the decoys! Just might have to try that combo.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

We would have to put a disclaimer that they would have to drag the pups in until they were over a year so they don't break their necks.

Hey, you are in PA, ask Molly if she will approve the breeding. I hear she is the game er breed warden. 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

for you jeff


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

From 
Full Metal Jacket

How can you shoot women and children like that?

Easy you just don't lead them as much.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Rick, please get some video of the current litter up will you ??

Craig, that was one of the funniest moments of that movie.


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Rick, please get some video of the current litter up will you ??
> 
> Craig, that was one of the funniest moments of that movie.


 sure, you want to tell me how. I still think a computer is just a $1,000 deck of cards, that I can get email on!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh crap. I have a Mac, and I swear it is the easiest thing in the world to put up videos. Other than that, ****led.


----------

